# top shot



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

What is a top shot? The second line on your reel attached to the main line?

Then your attaching another length of stronger line to the top shot for strength during casting? Reading through some of the threads what is the purpose of such a long top shot, its protecting you from shell etc?

What is the best knot for attaching the top shot?

I see some use weed eater string with crimp, on the very end, how do you keep from crimping it to hard and breaking it, I mean silly question, but is it an art or is there a trick to it?

Thanks


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

a topshot is usually a larger line attached to your main line to help with abraision, from sandbars shell etc. and also as you stated, extra strength wile casting, I use a uni to uni knot,
I use weed eater line on the upper halves of my leaders just cheaper and strong, ss cable on the lower halves. I have never had a problem with crimping I dont crimp the very ends so the crimp doesn't cut into the line itself.. 
I'm sure ther are diffrent reasons and answers to this question..


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

On my 9/0 (shark) rigs I have my main line of 50# test of about 650yds which is then tied (Uni-to-Uni) into my topshot of 80# test of 100yds. I then attach a 350# swivel to the end of the topshot that is connected to about 10ft of .095 weedeater line via a crimpped loop. This is mainly for abbrassion resistance across the sandbars and shell. I then connect my shark leader that is roughly 7ft of 3/32" nylon coated 7 x 19 strand SS cable via a 350# clip swivel (clip is for attaching pronged weight) with a crimpped loop as well. On the other end of the cable is my gapped 20/0 circle hook by double crimpped loop!


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

For casting, use a "shock leader". most of my casting reels have 20# test big game. to that i tie a shock leader of about 50 to 60# test. wind it onto the reel several times for strengh when casting.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*TopShots*

Top Shot's are the end line attached to casting end of your fishing line. 
As stated above the purpose is to protect the end from Abuse from weeds
floating in the surf and abrasion from sand bars and some othe debri in 
the surf. I like to use a HIGH VISIBILTY line as a Top Shot.
Some folks step up to a high test from the base line [say 30# main line to 
40# or 50# top shot]. Personally I generally stay at the same line test.
I generally like to fill the first 1/2 to 5/8 with a micro braid (More than doubling
the reels capacity) and fill the rest with Hi Vis Mono of the same test as the
braid. That will give me a Working Line of a 150-200 yds of mono and a 
backup of 300 + yds when that "Once in a Lifetime Whaleagator" gets on...
It also allows me to change out the TopShot as often as needed.
Good Luck Whatever you decide...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

"top shot" = "shock leader"


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

top-shot is actually different from a shock-leader... at least as you will see it referred to on these forums...

top-shot is generally 100-200 yards of high strength mono to prevent cut-offs due to bar-rub, shell, debris etc. when bait sits out for hours, also really helps when landing heavy fish or dragging a shark across shallow sandbars ... you'll generally only see this on shark rods... 

a shock-leader is for casting... standard according to the distance casters is 5 wraps around spool, out rod tip and back to reel... general surf-casting application allows power casting with light lines that snap easily with pendulum cast or other power casting methods... general rule is 10lb of test for every ounce casted (5oz weight/baits = 50lb shockleader)... allows you to lay into casting an 3-12oz bait... heavy "shock-leader" can withstand the shock of the cast... light running line allows for much farther casts

jc


----------

